# Just planted my tank!!



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

I just got a 55 gallon tank with four RBPs in it from a friend. The tank has structures in it with corners and my fish are smashing into them a lot, so I have decided to plant my tank and take out the structures. After work I am going to go get some plants and get it going. I have never done a planted tank before so I was hoping you guys could give me some suggestions for some good hardy plants for a begginer. I am also going to put in a powerhead to increase the circulation. I have always kept the lights off in the tank, though it is in a well lighted room, but I can start turning the lights on if I need to. The tank has two 15 w bulbs.

Any Ideas or suggestions would be very helpfull.

Here is a pic of the tank currently


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

more light for sure. I like the flourish fertilizer tabs. they work for me. Get some low light plants........java moss, java ferns


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ya, I suggest low light plants like Java moss & ferns, Cryptocorynes, guppy grass, Anubias, Bolbitis, and maybe some hornwart


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

I just finished Planting my tank!!!









I got more plants than I thought I did, but I think I like it. When I get my bigger tank I'll get some moss and ferns.

One of my four Ps took right to it, but I think I scared the crap out of the other three. I'm sure they'll like it when they get used to it though.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

you should spread thosee plants out a bit more especially in the left corner but you do have a nice selection great job


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking how much did those plants cost you? (i plan on planting my aquariums)


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

> you should spread thosee plants out a bit more especially in the left corner but you do have a nice selection great job


Sounds good, I'll space them out... I think I got too many plants. I wanted to leave an open space for feeding , but I will spread them out a bit. Thanks for the tip



> if you dont mind me asking how much did those plants cost you? (i plan on planting my aquariums)


I ended up spending about $25, but I think I may have gotten a few too many plants for this tank. I am upgrading soon, so I should have them in a bigger tank before they get too big; if they do grow real fast though I will just prune them. The firtilzer is pretty inexpensive too.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't think its too much-it looks good


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks, I am excited about it


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

not bad, Although a couple of those plants are not necessarily aquatic plants. I know some stores will sell them that way but they are not ideal. I'm am referring to the green and white one in the back left and the ones in the back right.

Can you take a pic w/ out flash so we can see the light inside the tank?


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

traumatic said:


> Can you take a pic w/ out flash so we can see the light inside the tank?


You bet, here are some pics with the light. I tried to get it as dark in the room as I could to take the pics but there is still a lot of light, and glare from the window; I will try again tonight when I can get it really dark and you can see the lights a lot better.

My fish are still a little stressed, but thier color is starting to come back pretty nicely.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I am sorry to inform you that you have a couple non-aquatic plants in there---
Petsmart and petco and the like try to pawn off some plants as aquatic when they are not.

(namely the sword with white in the leaves, and the mondo grass) Good replacements
for those plants would be Amazon swords, and pygmy chain swords


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

> I am sorry to inform you that you have a couple non-aquatic plants in there---
> Petsmart and petco and the like try to pawn off some plants as aquatic when they are not.


That would explain why the grass keeps falling apart, and isn't doing that well. Hmmmm; ok -- I'll work on that.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks cool! aside from the non-aquatic plants, the others look really nice.


----------

